# Acute Tool Sharpening System



## buffdan (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello Folks,
Thought this might be of some interest.
Interesting setup.

http://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=36&Itemid=53





Dan


----------



## aliva (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like an other project.
Great idea thanks for posting


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah, neat looking grinding fixture.  BUT it's not for sale yet!  What bummer.  Can't wait to see the price on it when it is available.


----------



## buffdan (Sep 17, 2015)

*Prices for the three tool sharpener options have now been finalised and the items will be uploaded to the shop as soon as the DVD manual is finished.
http://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=22&Itemid=41 *

*1. Drawings and DVD -  $40 ($44) *

*2. Parts kits - $250 ($275)*

*3. Finished units - $450 ($495)*

*Prices in brackets are for Australian customers only and include 10%GST.
Shipping costs are not included in the prices above. *


----------



## Andre (Sep 17, 2015)

It's a near direct copy of Harold Hall's grinding fixture.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 20, 2015)

All you have to do is show an improvement you have made of an existing tool and the improved design is yours to patent. This Acute system has done much more than that. Kudos to the designer.

 "Billy G"


----------



## bpratl (Sep 20, 2015)

Great design and a nice addition to any shop.


----------



## hman (Sep 21, 2015)

Eccentric's website lists Village Press as their US sales agent.  I've looked at VP's website, https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/list/group/414/page/1 
but the Acute isn't there yet.  I phoned and left them a message asking for info, and as soon as they get back to me, I'll post the results.  

I assume buffdan's figures are AUD.  Given the current exchange rate of around 0.72 AUD per US dollar, the 450 AUD he mentioned is about $325.  My guess is that VP will quote something between $400 and $500 for the tool ... they gotta make a bit of money, too!  Nevertheless, if it lives up to its billing, that would be worthwhile.


----------



## Frank Ford (Sep 22, 2015)

Pretty cool.  That's a good name, too - it IS _a cute_ system. . .


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 23, 2015)

Any word on getting the prints yet?? Or anything else for that matter.

 "Billy G"


----------



## hman (Sep 24, 2015)

I just got an email back from Eccentric Engineering.  They're working on it.  I've attached a screen shot of the entire email for your dining and dancing pleasure.  If you're interested, you might want to send them an email of your own, so they know there's a customer base out here.


----------



## Str8jacket (Sep 24, 2015)

I spoke to Gary, the owner, he is finalizing a batch of full units and is trying to find time to finish the instructional dvd for how to use it before they go on proper sale. Nice bloke, sounds like most of the work is done in house, one man show. Fair bit evolved in making one, I think I'll buy a completed one as I'm not good enough to do it yet.


----------



## Str8jacket (Sep 30, 2015)

Well I got over excited when browsing his website and found the Diamond tool holders, I don't have any HSS holders as yet so decided they look like a good set and they turned up yesterday! look good, got a small selection of HSS and a couple Crobalt bits to try, hopefully I can put them to use soon, wife away sick kids and work don't add up to much shed time.


----------



## buffdan (Oct 1, 2015)

ChrisB257 has some videos of building this acute sharpening setup:
https://www.youtube.com/user/ChrisB257/videos


----------

